# POTUS - Europe travel



## Cornell (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.

As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,

She is so so so homesick.  I booked a trip last week to visit her week of 4/4 to see her and to get her through the hump of the last leg of her trip.

I obviously cannot go now due to the Europe travel ban.

And if I wanted to get her home early, I now can't , unless I pull it off by Friday which I don't see being feasible.

I understand and respect this policy.  Just didn't see it coming and just plain sad right now.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 11, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.
> 
> As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,
> 
> ...


I’m hoping that travel is banned from just European tourists.  I’m hoping US citizens are exempt.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 11, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m hoping that travel is banned from just European tourists.  I’m hoping US citizens are exempt.


Although the Caribbean isn’t Europe. Maybe I should refund lol. Jesus.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 11, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> I’m hoping that travel is banned from just European tourists.  I’m hoping US citizens are exempt.


He said "All travel from Europe" -- I don't see that he's distinguishing US citizens from anyone else.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

@ Cornell  My understanding is US citizens are exempt.  You will be allowed to return after completing screening as a US citizen.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cornell said:


> He said "All travel from Europe" -- I don't see that he's distinguishing US citizens from anyone else.


I think he exempted from UK - fp that may be a possibility.

Richard


----------



## Cornell (Mar 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> @ Cornell  My understanding is US citizens are exempt.  You will be allowed to return after completing screening as a US citizen.


Do you have some info to share w/me about this?  I would love to see more.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2020)

CPNY said:


> Although the Caribbean isn’t Europe. Maybe I should refund lol. Jesus.


Our local TV weatherman has been conspicuous by his absence. He'd gone on vacation to the Caribbean, and when he returned, the TV station put him on quarantine.  I think he'll be back at work next week sometime.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cornell said:


> He said "All travel from Europe" -- I don't see that he's distinguishing US citizens from anyone else.


He has been bragging about the ban from China and that never restricted US nationals (who only had to have their temps taken before getting on the plane)  nor did it stop Asian based flight crews from flying those planes and coming in and staying in US hotels for overnight until they returned.  My husband works for Delta and flights were reduced but never discontinued from China.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Do you have some info to share w/me about this?  I would love to see more.


Since it was just announced you probably have to wait a day or two to see how they are implementing it.


----------



## andysnovel (Mar 11, 2020)

I heard the speech, American Nationals were exempt from this ban, subject to medical review, this is what I remember


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 11, 2020)

We also heard that US citizens returning from Europe would be allowed to return, assuming they are symptom free.


----------



## Panina (Mar 11, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> We also heard that US citizens returning from Europe would be allowed to return, assuming they are symptom free.


There has to be flights to bring them home.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 11, 2020)

Trump suspends European travel to U.S.
due to coronavirus.










						Trump suspends European travel to U.S. due to coronavirus
					

The U.K. and U.S. have exemptions.




					www.axios.com
				



.

Looks like U.S. citizens who are screened are exempted.

Richard


----------



## Panina (Mar 11, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.
> 
> As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,
> 
> ...


I am so sorry how this is affecting your family.  I can imagine the heartbreak you feel not being able to see your daughter as I have a daughter too.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> He has been bragging about the ban from China and that never restricted US nationals (who only had to have their temps taken before getting on the plane)  nor did it stop Asian based flight crews from flying those planes and coming in and staying in US hotels for overnight until they returned.  My husband works for Delta and flights were reduced but never discontinued from China.



The ban has such an East coast centric focus.  Why not ban Asian flights to the West coast too?

DH and I thought we heard something about cargo & freight flights too.  Not sure if we misheard or understood.
Can anyone clarify?

@Cornell, can you get your daughter home early anyway?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 11, 2020)

"There will be exemptions for Americans who have undergone appropriate screenings."
_He said that, but its vague._
.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 11, 2020)

I would now love to get her home early.  I just need a lot of info,  1) Will she be quarantined upon arrival?  If so, I have some tough decisions to make.  Might be better for her to stay.  2) can I get her on a flight?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

South Korea has a higher rate of infection than most of Europe yet there has been no travel ban of any kind for South Korea, just recommendations.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 11, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.
> 
> As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,
> 
> ...


My first thought was -- can you go to England and have her meet you there?


----------



## clifffaith (Mar 11, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> The ban has such an East coast centric focus.  Why not ban Asian flights to the West coast too?
> 
> DH and I thought we heard something about cargo & freight flights too.  Not sure if we misheard or understood.
> Can anyone clarify?
> ...



I heard no cargo and freight flights too; then CNN was reporting the "people who really know" are saying freight isn't part of the ban.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> South Korea has a higher rate of infection than most of Europe yet there has been no travel ban of any kind for South Korea, just recommendations.


Current numbers:
- South Korea 7,755
- Italy 12,462
- France 2,284
- Spain 2,277
...





						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 11, 2020)

The White House made it clear that US Citizens can come home.  *I'm guessing* they might have to be tested before they leave Europe and may be subject to a 14 day quarantine after they arrive in the US.  A potentially bigger problem  might be getting a flight as I don't imagine the airlines want to fly empty planes...


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 11, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> South Korea has a higher rate of infection than most of Europe yet there has been no travel ban of any kind for South Korea, just recommendations.


Maybe I'm wrong but I thought all travel from South Korea was banned effective March 13th...

George


----------



## CaliSunshine (Mar 11, 2020)

Honestly, for your own health, I wouldn't go if I were you. If you get sick in Europe, you're going to be dealing with a totally different healthcare system. If you catch it over there and then come back you have to go through an indefinite quarantine. And since your daughter is in college, I'm guessing you're in one of the more sensitive age groups.

As for bringing your daughter back, there are plenty of flight options still coming from Europe to the US. I would either 1. act very quickly to secure her on a flight out ASAP before airlines start canceling flights, or 2. wait for her exchange program to figure it out, probably with some kind of group travel.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 11, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but I thought all travel from South Korea was banned effective March 13th...
> 
> George


I see a ban for DOD employees and their families to travel to all level 3 countries that includes S. Korea starting 3/13 but I don't see where they actually have any type of ban for regular folks.


----------



## davidvel (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.
> 
> As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,
> 
> ...


The president did not say you could not travel to Switzerland (or Europe) including return, did not say your daughter could not return home, but this is what you heard. Probably the same reason people are loading up carts of TP.

Switzerland is probably a good place for her to be right now. I wish you both the best


----------



## CaliSunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

The State Department just said: reconsider travel abroad. https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ert-global-level-3-health-advisory-issue.html

Stay safe!


----------



## echino (Mar 12, 2020)

__





						Homeland Security Acting Secretary Chad F. Wolf’s Statement on Presidential Proclamation To Protect the Homeland from Travel-Related Coronavirus Spread | Homeland Security
					

Today President Donald J. Trump signed a Presidential Proclamation, which suspends the entry of most foreign nationals who have been in certain European countries at any point during the 14 days prior to their scheduled arrival to the United States. These countries, known as the Schengen Area...




					www.dhs.gov


----------



## Cornell (Mar 12, 2020)

.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2020)

Now, now, no need for anyone to cast aspersions.
Trump said that there would be exemptions for screened Americans.
But it was vague. See my earlier post. In a sense, you are both right.

.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornell said:


> I'm not going to lie. Just heard POTUS's speech and I'm devastated.
> 
> As many of you know, my 16 year old daughter is an AFS exchange student in Switzerland.  She left in August.  Scheduled to be done 6/1,
> 
> ...


So sorry about this.  My niece is in Italy.  Her school,is shut down.  She cannot come home now and I am so worried about her.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 12, 2020)

IMHO, this is like closing the barn door after the horse has left.
I wanted to know (and didn't hear) how we're gonna deal with what's here.
Tom Hanks may be lucky he's in Australia.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 12, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> IMHO, this is like closing the barn door after the horse has left.
> I wanted to know (and didn't hear) how we're gonna deal with what's here.
> Tom Hanks is may be lucky he's in Australia.


Agreed, best to be in a country other than USA right now. So much confusion and inconsistency. 

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## KiKiDee (Mar 12, 2020)

I am so sorry both your daughter and you are going through this right now.  You may want to consider flying her back home through Canada.  Except for Italy Air Canada has their regular flights to/from Europe.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 12, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> ......ban from China .... that never restricted US nationals (who only had to have their temps taken before getting on the plane)  nor did it stop Asian based flight crews from flying those planes and coming in and staying in US hotels for overnight until they returned.  My husband works for Delta and flights were reduced but never discontinued from China.





Cornell said:


> I would now love to get her home early.  I just need a lot of info,  1) Will she be quarantined upon arrival?  If so, I have some tough decisions to make.  Might be better for her to stay.  2) can I get her on a flight?



Toronto airport code is YYZ /  not part of specified restriction .
obviously all airlines - including Air Canada  & Westjet  are being impacted . Some flight may be jammed and others almost empty .

Everyone should use the protocols needed to reduce the rate at  which Covid  19  is expanding into new communities. Airplane travel can be a component .

A doctor who works in a cancer hospital. - (Juravanski- St Joe’s Hamilton ON ) was tested positive after returning from Hawaii - per the TV news yesterday.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 12, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> My niece is in Italy.  Her school,is shut down.  She cannot come home now.



Why can't she come home?  No flights? No money?  Not an American citizen?  Confusing statement...

George


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> Why can't she come home?  No flights? No money?  Not an American citizen?  Confusing statement...
> 
> George


I thought Italy was under quarantine.  You think they will just let people fly from Italy to other countries?


----------



## am1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Boo hoo this is why most countries efforts will fail.  If she is still in classes Hebe her tough it out.  If not in classes then maybe it’s best to stay where she is to not spread it further.  I understand it’s tough but everyone needs to help or it will keep spreading.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 12, 2020)

Update - working through the logistics of my daughter's return.  Most likely next week sometime.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Update - working through the logistics of my daughter's return.  Most likely next week sometime.


Glad to hear that.
nece only allowed to go to grocery store.  At check out customers stand six feet apart.  I think if elderly come down with it, resources are not being used for them.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 12, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Glad to hear that.
> nece only allowed to go to grocery store.  At check out customers stand six feet apart.  I think if elderly come down with it, resources are not being used for them.


My daughter has exchange friends all over Europe.  She's with AFS.  AFS is sending exchange students home from Italy and Norway.  The rest of Europe and Asia they can stay if they choose to.  Anyways, her friends in Italy said it's just really bizarre and weird.  Really a shame.  We are living in strange times.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 12, 2020)

My nephew was a foreign exchange student in Rome. All students from his university were sent home and are in quarantine at home.  My SIL and their other son had to move out of the house.  They are both teachers and couldn't be exposed.

As an aside, I'm planning to return from Montana to Chicago next Tuesday.  We are hoping many people have canceled travel and the planes will not be crowded.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 12, 2020)

DebBrown said:


> My nephew was a foreign exchange student in Rome. All students from his university were sent home and are in quarantine at home.  My SIL and their other son had to move out of the house.  They are both teachers and couldn't be exposed.
> 
> As an aside, I'm planning to return from Montana to Chicago next Tuesday.  We are hoping many people have canceled travel and the planes will not be crowded.


UGH.  But glad he's home.  I suspect my daughter will be told to do an at-home quarantine upon her return.  She is a junior in high school and was supposed to spend her entire junior year in Switzerland.  I am really curious how her local  (American) high school is going to handle her coursework for the last 7-8 weeks of the school year....and how they are going to issue her credits as she's not finishing her classes in Switz and will not be doing much upon her return.  I'm imagining a schedule filled with PE, study halls, etc.  Then again, what do I know?   Hoping this will work out so she has the credits  to graduate on time next year.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornell said:


> UGH.  But glad he's home.  I suspect my daughter will be told to do an at-home quarantine upon her return.  She is a junior in high school and was supposed to spend her entire junior year in Switzerland.  I am really curious how her local  (American) high school is going to handle her coursework for the last 7-8 weeks of the school year....and how they are going to issue her credits as she's not finishing her classes in Switz and will not be doing much upon her return.  I'm imagining a schedule filled with PE, study halls, etc.  Then again, what do I know?   Hoping this will work out so she has the credits  to graduate on time next year.


First of all, I think it is a great idea that she is coming home early.  Did you both decide she should come home asap or did the program send her back the US?


----------



## Cornell (Mar 12, 2020)

She could stay but I made the executive decision to get her home. I’m not concerned about the Illness per se but all the social chaos that’s resulting. We don’t know how this is going to play out and I want to be able to make decisions and parent her as I see fit. It’s also my personal decision that this could potentially put a big burden on the host parents .


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornell said:


> She could stay but I made the executive decision to get her home. I’m not concerned about the Illness per se but all the social chaos that’s resulting. We don’t know how this is going to play out and I want to be able to make decisions and parent her as I see fit. It’s also my personal decision that this could potentially put a big burden on the host parents .


I don't blame you. Good call. I would do the same.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 12, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I thought Italy was under quarantine.  You think they will just let people fly from Italy to other countries?



As I understand, there are still flights to/from Rome and NYC. An American citizen can return though will be checked and quarantined.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 12, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> Glad to hear that.
> nece only allowed to go to grocery store.  At check out customers stand six feet apart.  I think if elderly come down with it, resources are not being used for them.



Yes, it's seems surreal, but it has been stated in Italy that choices are being made between who can live and who most likely will die. This spread so quickly and the hospitals are overwhelmed. The average hospitalized patient needs a respirator for 8 days. They don't have enough of them.  No one will here either.


----------



## Glynda (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry duplicate.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 12, 2020)

Give the daughter lots of hugs and make sure she is loved. None of this is her fault and it will pass.

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 12, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Yes, it's seems surreal, but it has been stated in Italy that choices are being made between who can live and who most likely will die. This spread so quickly and the hospitals are overwhelmed. The average hospitalized patient needs a respirator for 8 days. They don't have enough of them.  No one will here either.


Yes, letting older ones go. So frightening, we don’t have enough ventilators here.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 12, 2020)

Cornell, if it makes you feel any better, my son's AFS experience in Brazil brought us tremendous anxiety (to put it mildly) when he was diagnosed with Dengue fever. DH is an MD and was talking to colleagues at the CDC about flying him home on a MedEvac. Their take was the Brazilian doctors in his area had much more experience with Dengue than 99% of the doctors here. We were on the phone with doctors, AFS, and his host family for days, until we got the all clear. The LONGEST days of my life!

As an aside to the issues with coronavirus, her homesickness at this stage is very normal.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 12, 2020)

PamMo said:


> Cornell, if it makes you feel any better, my son's AFS experience in Brazil brought us tremendous anxiety (to put it mildly) when he was diagnosed with Dengue fever. DH is an MD and was talking to colleagues at the CDC about flying him home on a MedEvac. Their take was the Brazilian doctors in his area had much more experience with Dengue than 99% of the doctors here. We were on the phone with doctors, AFS, and his host family for days, until we got the all clear. The LONGEST days of my life!
> 
> As an aside to the issues with coronavirus, her homesickness at this stage is very normal.


That would be super concerning (Dengue).  You are lucky you have an MD spouse!  I was surprised that the homesickness took hold this late into her program.  It's been a looooong year.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 12, 2020)

It's funny, I talked with my daughter tonight about this. We reminisced how towards the end of our years abroad as high school students (we each did a year abroad, almost 25 years apart) we were feeling terribly homesick and so ready to go home about nine months into it! The last months were really hard as we sorted out our feelings about "losing" a year back home. The last couple of months dragged on as our friends back home seemed to have it all together. Trust me, your daughter has learned and grown more this year than you can imagine.


----------



## turkel (Mar 12, 2020)

rapmarks said:


> I think if elderly come down with it, resources are not being used for them.


In America all patients are treated. We don’t pick winners and losers based on age. Not everyone that gets Covid-19 will need a ventilator. Until there is actually a shortage of ventilators try to keep the fear mongering  to a minimum. The pessimism and hysteria are really quite disheartening.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 12, 2020)

turkel said:


> In America all patients are treated. We don’t pick winners and losers based on age. Not everyone that gets Covid-19 will need a ventilator. Until there is actually a shortage of ventilators try to keep the fear mongering to a minimum. The pessimism and hysteria are really quite disheartening.



Yes, because the word “patient” literally means one receiving medical treatment. That does not mean everyone with the virus is being treated. 


Harry


----------



## turkel (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolltydr said:


> Yes, because the word “patient” literally means one receiving medical treatment. That does not mean everyone with the virus is being treated.
> 
> 
> Harry


That’s because most wont require treatment. Just like the majority of people who get the flu can convalesce at home. For the majority of people who become infected the symptoms are mild and require no medical intervention.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 13, 2020)

turkel said:


> In America all patients are treated. We don’t pick winners and losers based on age. Not everyone that gets Covid-19 will need a ventilator. Until there is actually a shortage of ventilators try to keep the fear mongering  to a minimum. The pessimism and hysteria are really quite disheartening.


I'm thinking the above statement isn't totally accurate. In the world of organ transplants, there are definitely winners based on age criteria.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm thinking the above statement isn't totally accurate. In the world of organ transplants, there are definitely winners based on age criteria.


Well, my 70 yo friend got a heart transplant 4 years ago.  Criteria for selection is not just about age.  There are many other factors, including compliance, current health condition - smoker, alcohol and drug use all come into play.


----------



## rapmarks (Mar 13, 2020)

turkel said:


> In America all patients are treated. We don’t pick winners and losers based on age. Not everyone that gets Covid-19 will need a ventilator. Until there is actually a shortage of ventilators try to keep the fear mongering  to a minimum. The pessimism and hysteria are really quite disheartening.


Taking a statement out of context.  A perfect example. I was talking about Italy Not the USA.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Mar 13, 2020)

[QUOTE="rapmarks, post: 2407132, member:
........ I was talking about Italy....
[/QUOTE]

I believe all hospitals worldwide use a triage system when a patient enters .
That is basically a sortiing / prioritization  plan .

I also believe a search of past local news reports or lawsuits will give examples of  outcomes where
patients died . ( any hospital / any country ) 

Medical resources are not infinite at the local hospital level .

It would appear from recent news reports that some Italian hospitals are overwhelmed with very sick patients .


----------



## Cornell (Mar 13, 2020)

PamMo said:


> It's funny, I talked with my daughter tonight about this. We reminisced how towards the end of our years abroad as high school students (we each did a year abroad, almost 25 years apart) we were feeling terribly homesick and so ready to go home about nine months into it! The last months were really hard as we sorted out our feelings about "losing" a year back home. The last couple of months dragged on as our friends back home seemed to have it all together. Trust me, your daughter has learned and grown more this year than you can imagine.


@PamMo Thank you for your kind words . They mean a lot to me.  More than you realize.  It's helpful to hear from people who have high school exchange experiences -- it's a totally different experience than kids who do a semester abroad in college.  I don't think people realize that she's doing this ALONE (not with a cohort of fellow students), living with a family she had never met (not living in dorms with peers), and taking all of her classes at the local high school in full German immersion. It's a lot for a 16 year old.  I have been concerned all year that she's falling behind academically but I do know that she's gotten a totally different, unique education.  I can just hear it when I talk to her that her self-reliance is off the charts and her confidence has risen tremendously. She took the SAT at the end of her sophomore year to have a baseline read and she'll take it again early this fall as she applies for colleges.  I'm actually thinking her SAT score will go down.  OH WELL.  My current concern is getting her graduated on time from high school.  She is leaving her Swiss school 3 months early.  I don't know how they are going to handle her transcript.  If her classes are all marked "incomplete" I don't know how her American high school is going to handle that credit-wise.  Again, one day at at time.  My current focus is just figuring out getting her home.  I have no details as of yet.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

turkel said:


> That’s because most wont require treatment. Just like the majority of people who get the flu can convalesce at home. For the majority of people who become infected the symptoms are mild and require no medical intervention.



I really hate to break this to you but there are actually poor people in this country. Many of them don’t have insurance and/or can’t afford to take off from their jobs to get treatment. They either continue to go to their jobs where they infect others or they stay home and don’t get paid because they don’t have paid sick leave. Since they don’t get treatment when they need it, they get sicker and some of them eventually show up in hospital emergency rooms. 


Harry


----------



## nerodog (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi all, I'm in Portugal and the Govt here has put in  place a mini lockdown  not as severe as Italy. Planes and airport open , public transport  open. Schools out through Easter. Large crowds like marathon, large venues ,nightclubs closed/postponed. Midnight today last flights to USA. American  citizens  can go back and forth but will have a 14 day quarantine  on way homen USA. I'm not clear if this is from all destinations.  I will post what I received from US Embassy  here.  Level 3 travel for all of Europe  right now, schengen  countries.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 13, 2020)

Additionally, the Department of State has issued the following Global Health Advisory elevating all countries to Level 3 (Reconsider Travel). https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ert-global-level-3-health-advisory-issue.html


----------



## nerodog (Mar 13, 2020)

Dear CLV Friends-  Please note that the travel restrictions for the Schengen Zone announced last night do not apply to U.S. Citizens.   Please refer to the following guidance issued by the Department of Homeland Security and the Centers for Disease Control for U. S. Citizens traveling from the Schengen Zone and other affected areas.  https://gcc01.safelinks.protection....zG8LMtP+oIdbTIIwHM3tIdpyt+7oIWGig=&reserved=0 and https://gcc01.safelinks.protection....Tf0J9etNLBGdandqjwdqnINNNu4N2VTZE=&reserved=0


----------



## nerodog (Mar 13, 2020)

I hope  this helps. Stay safe everyone  and wash those  hands!


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 13, 2020)

Glynda said:


> Yes, it's seems surreal, but it has been stated in Italy that choices are being made between who can live and who most likely will die. This spread so quickly and the hospitals are overwhelmed. The average hospitalized patient needs a respirator for 8 days. They don't have enough of them. No one will here either.


This is the USA soon.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornell (Mar 13, 2020)

My daughter coming home Tuesday night!
Perfect timing as her Swiss school closing for next 5 weeks...what's the point of staying.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 13, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My daughter coming home Tuesday night!
> Perfect timing as her Swiss school closing for next 5 weeks...what's the point of staying.



Great news! Congratulations!


Harry


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 13, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My daughter coming home Tuesday night!
> Perfect timing as her Swiss school closing for next 5 weeks...what's the point of staying.


I guess the school will have to give her passing grades and indicate that she completed her course/year!


----------



## Cornell (Mar 13, 2020)

@VacationForever - I thought the same thing!  Yay.  

She's already asked if we can hit the Chick-Fil-A drive through on the way home from ORD.


----------



## slip (Mar 13, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My daughter coming home Tuesday night!
> Perfect timing as her Swiss school closing for next 5 weeks...what's the point of staying.



They probably have a plan for how they will handle her grades then too. Glad it worked out.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My daughter coming home Tuesday night!
> Perfect timing as her Swiss school closing for next 5 weeks...what's the point of staying.


Congratulations!  How long were you on hold to make the reservations?


Richard


----------



## Cornell (Mar 13, 2020)

@MULTIZ321 Kind of a complicated answer , but simply put, AFS (her host organization) wound up booking her return ticket home so I didn't have to do it.  

I have a ticket for her originally scheduled in June on UAL that I had booked using miles.  I can cancel online but am going to let the reservation lines calm down and get United on the phone for the cancellation.  When I tried to do it online, they were going to charge me a fee to re-instate my miles. I'm guessing if I talk to a rep, they won't do that.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 13, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @VacationForeverShe's already asked if we can hit the Chick-Fil-A drive through on the way home from ORD.



Chick-Fil-A? IMO, you need to give her an upgrade.
Try Outback Steakhouse's "Alice Springs Chicken" dish.
.

.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 14, 2020)

Please see Important information from DHS regarding the recent travel restrictions for Schengen.  We will be posting to the website and distributing via social media.  https://gcc01.safelinks.protection....q0fOU2pA1F8CJHmuax3wMYTF2wEBbVA3M=&reserved=0


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 14, 2020)

I had planned to spend 3 weeks in Europe starting in mid-June
Cancelling those arrangements would be a real bear.
.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 14, 2020)

Ok, so my daughter flying home on Swiss Air Tuesday . Delta has announced they are halting Euro travel. She’s freaking out that there will be mass cancellations of flights from Europe and she won’t be coming home Tues. 

Any words of advice to calm us? Thoughts?

As an aside, looks like AFS is sending all kids home from all exchanges.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 14, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Ok, so my daughter flying home on Swiss Air Tuesday . Delta has announced they are halting Euro travel. She’s freaking out that there will be mass cancellations of flights from Europe and she won’t be coming home Tues.
> 
> Any words of advice to calm us? Thoughts?
> 
> As an aside, looks like AFS is sending all kids home from all exchanges.


Drink tea and eat chocolate.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 14, 2020)

Talent312 said:


> I had planned to spend 3 weeks in Europe starting in mid-June
> Cancelling those arrangements would be a real bear.
> .


I would wait at least through April before cancelling. Things are rapidly  changing  and let's hope with all the lockdowns etc the  virus can be beat.


----------



## WVBaker (Mar 14, 2020)

Cornell said:


> My daughter coming home Tuesday night!
> Perfect timing as her Swiss school closing for next 5 weeks...what's the point of staying.



A Mother's love is all we need. Keep them close to you.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 14, 2020)

nerodog said:


> I would wait at least through April before cancelling. Things are rapidly changing and let's hope with all the lockdowns etc the virus can be beat.


Oh yeah, it'll all be over in a few weeks.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 14, 2020)

Cornell said:


> Any words of advice to calm us? Thoughts?



Margaritas.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 14, 2020)

Breathe! She'll be home soon. Very happy for you and your daughter. This reunion is going to be SWEET!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 14, 2020)

She will be fine. Better to be on Swiss than an American carrier because there are likely just as many Europeans who are scrambling to get home. Think of all of those Harvard students who were told to leave the dorms ASAP and go home.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 14, 2020)

goaliedave said:


> Oh yeah, it'll all be over in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


Can't tell -- did you have tongue in cheek when you wrote this?


----------



## nerodog (Mar 15, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Can't tell -- did you have tongue in cheek when you wrote this?


No one knows right ?! I just think day by day . I too have late April plans here in Europe and am waiting and watching restrictions  before  making a decision.  The thing is when I check my flights , they  are still up and flying. Its the unknown.  I try to stay  healthy  and positive.


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 15, 2020)

nerodog said:


> No one knows right ?! I just think day by day . I too have late April plans here in Europe and am waiting and watching restrictions before making a decision. The thing is when I check my flights , they are still up and flying. Its the unknown. I try to stay healthy and positive.



Consider when we first heard about this thing in China, right, well the cases there are just now starting to drop off. Its going to be months, not weeks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 15, 2020)

Article: ‘Enhanced screening’ for coronavirus leaves people waiting for hours at O’Hare.










						Pritzker tweets ‘federal government needs to get its s@#t together’ after coronavirus screenings cause delays, crowds at O’Hare
					

In response to several tweets from disgruntled travelers, the airport said processing was taking "longer than usual" due to screening for passengers coming from Europe.




					chicago.suntimes.com
				



.

Cornell,, I hope your daughter doesn't have to go through this. Hopefully, this will be corrected before she arrives.

Best wishes.

Richard


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 15, 2020)

After reading the reports this morning I have been worried that Cornell may be waiting for hours after her daughter lands.


----------



## CaliSunshine (Mar 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> After reading the reports this morning I have been worried that Cornell may be waiting for hours after her daughter lands.



Yes, I'd also think about how to minimize contact for the next two weeks. You look at those pictures of the huge crowds waiting for immigration clearance and you can almost see the virus jumping from person to person in the picture.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> After reading the reports this morning I have been worried that Cornell may be waiting for hours after her daughter lands.


I’m alarmed by this. One more awful aspect to this situation.


----------



## Cornell (Mar 17, 2020)

Relief!  
Stay healthy TUG Friends.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Is there an extra presence in the @Cornell house yet?


----------



## Cornell (Mar 18, 2020)

She's home!  And reunited with friends "quarantine-style"


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> She's home! And reunited with friends "quarantine-style" View attachment 18061



Fantastic! Congratulations! I know both of you are relieved and ecstatic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> She's home!  And reunited with friends "quarantine-style"  View attachment 18061


How long did it take her to get through the lines at O'Hare?

Richard


----------



## Cornell (Mar 18, 2020)

Very easy at ORD now.  The crush has ended.  The waiting area at International Arrivals was very quiet, too.  She said the Zurich airport was a ghost town and every person on her flight had an entire row to themselves.  And as a bonus -- she checked 3 large bags.  They didn't charge her anything !


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 18, 2020)

How many drive thru's did she want to visit after landing?


----------



## Cornell (Mar 18, 2020)

bbodb1 said:


> How many drive thru's did she want to visit after landing?


We hit Chick-Fil-A on the way home.   And I had some Girl Scout cookies waiting for her.  

Interestingly, Chick-Fil-A drive thru was a well-oiled machine . An entire team of well-organized, helpful employees getting cars through fast & accurately.  All tricked-out with tablets.  I know this sounds crazy but I was thinking "THIS is the kind of thing that reminds me we WILL survive, adapt and beat this thing". American ingenuity was at work.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 18, 2020)

You must be so relieved and your daughter  too!!!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

@Cornell  So glad to hear she's safely home.  I bet you took a huge Mom sigh of relief.  So, what did she think of her car?


----------



## Cornell (Mar 18, 2020)

@Luanne -- She's beyond thrilled..  We went out driving a bit ago and I'm surprised how well she did at it.  I thought she would need to completely re-learn to drive.

I was happy to see the improved news about your DH.  Keep the faith.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 18, 2020)

Cornell said:


> @Luanne -- She's beyond thrilled..  We went out driving a bit ago and I'm surprised how well she did at it.  I thought she would need to completely re-learn to drive.
> 
> I was happy to see the improved news about your DH.  Keep the faith.


My younger dd didn't drive for several years.  She had her license, and a car, then went off to school in Canada and didn't need the car.  When she started driving again she was a bit nervous (she's a nervous driver anyway).  So I took her out a few times. She said she was surprised how it came back to her.  

Thanks for the words about my dh. He is feeling much better, on some new meds and monitoring his blood pressure a couple of times a day.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 18, 2020)

Have you finished your Happy Dance?


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Mar 18, 2020)

I'll bet if you were in California, you would have hit three In-N-Outs on the way home. When my son was going to school in Boston, he craved "real" burritos from local taco shops!


----------



## Cornell (Mar 19, 2020)

First of all TUG family, I thank you for your humor , support, and concern.  During this tough times, it really does help.

As an aside to all of this, there is a ton of discussion going on with AFS (exchange program) families (AFS has kids exchanged all over the world, including kids from other countries here in the US and "families" are host families and natural / biological families).  AFS officially suspended their programs a few days ago and is working to get kids sent home from all over the world.  They are very slow moving to do this in my opinion -- lots of kids still don't have air reservations and the anxiety is very great among certain kids, particularly those in countries where borders are shutting , even to nationals.  I personally am of the opinion (obviously) that kids need to go home to their natural families.  I think it's a huge burden on host families right now .  But there are other AFSers that are firm in their belief that kids should not be traveling right now. 

Interesting times.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 19, 2020)

I know it is a burden on the Host Families but I would feel horrible sending a Kid Home to Italy and other high hit areas.


----------



## nerodog (Mar 19, 2020)

Luanne said:


> @Cornell  So glad to hear she's safely home.  I bet you took a huge Mom sigh of relief.  So, what did she think of her car?
> 
> Global Health Advisory Level 4 Just Released - “ In countries where commercial departure options remain available, U.S. citizens who live in the United States should arrange for immediate return to the United States, unless they are prepared to remain abroad for an indefinite period.  U.S. citizens who live abroad should avoid all international travel.” https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ert-global-level-4-health-advisory-issue.html


----------



## nerodog (Mar 19, 2020)

Please note Global Advisory Level 4 for American citizens.


Global Health Advisory Level 4 Just Released - “ In countries where commercial departure options remain available, U.S. citizens who live in the United States should arrange for immediate return to the United States, unless they are prepared to remain abroad for an indefinite period.  U.S. citizens who live abroad should avoid all international travel.” https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ert-global-level-4-health-advisory-issue.html


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 19, 2020)

nerodog said:


> Please note Global Advisory Level 4 for American citizens.
> 
> 
> Global Health Advisory Level 4 Just Released - “ In countries where commercial departure options remain available, U.S. citizens who live in the United States should arrange for immediate return to the United States, unless they are prepared to remain abroad for an indefinite period. U.S. citizens who live abroad should avoid all international travel.” https://travel.state.gov/content/tr...ert-global-level-4-health-advisory-issue.html


Good. Canada did the same 2 days ago after asking us last week to come home "while we could". Monday Canada's #2 airline WESTJET announced no more flights to USA after March 22. Air Canada will continue a reduced schedule to only 4 European cities and 13 USA cities. USA airlines will eventually refocus domestic as well. Southwest said no schedule changes until June 6.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------

